# FNAF: Sister Location HYPE!!!



## DeoNaught (Sep 13, 2016)

Whos ready? <snip>.................. To Watch Markplier Shit his pants.


----------



## CeeDee (Sep 13, 2016)

I usually wouldn't complain about this stuff, but it's _FNAF_. And given the constant hate on furries being okay, I'm _sure_ no one will care that I'm saying this. 

Ugh. I utterly _despise _this series.


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 13, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> I usually wouldn't complain about this stuff, but it's _FNAF_. And given the constant hate on furries being okay, I'm _sure_ no one will care that I'm saying this.
> 
> Ugh. I utterly _despise _this series.


 is there that much hate on furries?


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 13, 2016)

Deonot1 said:


> is there that much hate on furries?


Much more than you could ever imagine, lol.


----------



## CeeDee (Sep 13, 2016)

Deonot1 said:


> is there that much hate on furries?


Very _very_ much. And yet no one ever complains about weebs. (Mainly _because _most of the userbase IS weebs...) 

It's the stuff like furries and bronies that really tick users here off. And I daresay furries and bronies are a LOT less annoying then weebs.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Sep 13, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> Very _very_ much. And yet no one ever complains about weebs. (Mainly _because _most of the userbase IS weebs...)
> 
> It's the stuff like furries and bronies that really tick users here off. And I daresay furries and bronies are a LOT less annoying then weebs.


I have no problems with furries as long as they aren't dressing up in fursuits around me

Bronies and weebs both piss me off on a personal level, though


----------



## Luckkill4u (Sep 13, 2016)

I don't mind furries as long as they chill but I hate bronies. They infectious and destroy interwebz with pony theme spam. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Sep 13, 2016)

Deonot1 said:


> Whos ready? <snip>.................. To Watch Markplier Shit his pants.



That was cancer FNAF at this point has run it's course it's beating a dead horse at this point.


----------



## Viri (Sep 13, 2016)

Bronies alienated people from ever wanting to wear a Fedora in the near future. That's pretty impressive.


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 13, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Much more than you could ever imagine, lol.


Well damn... you know what #furrieLivesmatter (was that offensive if it was tell me I will remove it)
Its Just Trolls I have a problem with


----------



## Plstic (Sep 13, 2016)

tfw you use ublock origin to block furry avatars.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2016)

This game should be named "Five Nights at Freddy's: ANOTHER ONE"


----------



## Attacker3 (Sep 15, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> Very _very_ much. And yet no one ever complains about weebs. (Mainly _because _most of the userbase IS weebs...)
> 
> It's the stuff like furries and bronies that really tick users here off. And I daresay furries and bronies are a LOT less annoying then weebs.




It's because weebs don't go around flaunting their weebiness around the internet, or go out to "anime conventions". They don't brag about it, or make it seem like it's a hard thing to do, being a weeb.

Plus, it's not "weird". They are fans of Japanese animation, while bronies are a fan of a show for little girls. Furries dress up in their fursuits and make a "fursona" or whatever the fuck it is.

Plus, just because someone likes anime does not make them a "weeb". Weebs are rare, while furries are not as rare. The biggest weebs stay at home, while the biggest furries go out in public with their fursuits.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Sep 21, 2016)

Didn't know kids still played FNAF so here's that proof.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 23, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> And yet no one ever complains about weebs.


You don't go outside of your little Internet safe-space don't you?


Attacker3 said:


> It's because weebs don't go around flaunting their weebiness around the internet, or go out to "anime conventions". They don't brag about it, or make it seem like it's a hard thing to do, being a weeb.


Eh, I could say the same thing about you. But all of the other stuff in your post was correct. The rest of your post was pure gold that I feel will only get shit on by furrys. 
Weebs > Furrys

OnTopic; Scott should stop making games and bath in all the cash he has. Scott plz stop


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 23, 2016)

VinLark said:


> OnTopic; Scott should stop making games and bath in all the cash he has. Scott plz stop


ya your right, he should make other games not based on Fnaf.


----------



## grossaffe (Sep 23, 2016)

Attacker3 said:


> Plus, just because someone likes anime does not make them a "weeb". Weebs are rare, while furries are not as rare. The biggest weebs stay at home, while the biggest furries go out in public with their fursuits.


Can't say I've ever seen a furry in public.


----------



## CeeDee (Sep 23, 2016)

VinLark said:


> You don't go outside of your little Internet safe-space don't you?





VinLark said:


> Weebs > Furrys





grossaffe said:


> Can't say I've ever seen a furry in public.


All things considered, I have seen about 0 furries in real life. Meanwhile, the amount of anime fans I've seen is very large in comparison. It's much more mainstream than furries ever could dream of being.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Sep 23, 2016)

Deonot1 said:


> ya your right, he should make other games not based on Fnaf.


He should, but probably won't knowing that some of the most well known you tubers will give it plenty of coverage/advertising that will lead to increased sales. No matter how many times he puts one out.


----------



## Supster131 (Sep 23, 2016)

Can't say I'm hyped for the next FNAF, but I am excited to see how the lore progresses. Oh and rip MatPat 

OT: On the topic of weebs and furries, don't forget which team won the 8th round of The Temp Hunger Games: https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-gbatemp-hunger-games-simulator-weebs-vs-furries-round-8.437589/
(Spoiler alert, it was weebs )


----------



## CeeDee (Sep 23, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> OT: On the topic of weebs and furries, don't forget which team won the 8th round of The Temp Hunger Games: https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-gbatemp-hunger-games-simulator-weebs-vs-furries-round-8.437589/
> (Spoiler alert, it was weebs )


Some EoF game on a site nearly made of weebs is by no means a way to decide who's better, for one. If there's so much many more weebs willing to participate, of course they'd win, not because they're better, but because they outnumber them.

Either , I really wouldn't honestly say weebs or furries are "better" than each other. 
Some may be better behaved (in forums and in public), some may have content that others appreciate more, some may be more obnoxious, etc.

Anyhow, neither these or GBAtemp hunger games are really a decent way of seeing if one fandom is "better" - neither are really "better" than the other anyways.

I would also like to address the average furry stereotype - "lol stupid gay furries go out in public with their faggot fursuits so creepy very cringe"
Yeah, the only time a majority of furries ever go out with a suit of some kind, or any kind of furry apparel, is some sort of event where it could be relevant, like a convention. Meanwhile, I see plenty of people with tons of anime merch and the like.



Attacker3 said:


> It's because weebs don't go around flaunting their weebiness around the internet, or go out to "anime conventions". They don't brag about it, or make it seem like it's a hard thing to do, being a weeb.


Some weebs very well do brag about it. Just like some furries do. But most of both fandoms keep it to themselves.
And no, having a furry avatar is hardly "bragging about being a furry" and if I considered it "bragging" I would've never set my avatar to a furry at all.


Attacker3 said:


> Plus, it's not "weird". They are fans of Japanese animation, while bronies are a fan of a show for little girls. Furries dress up in their fursuits and make a "fursona" or whatever the fuck it is.


Ah yes, the "bronies like a show for little girls" argument. Totally haven't heard that enough times already!
Weebs can be plenty weird as is too, you know. It's not like weebs are completely normal, and furries are all insane pedophiles who are into bestiality or whatever the Internet thinks.


Attacker3 said:


> Plus, just because someone likes anime does not make them a "weeb". Weebs are rare, while furries are not as rare. The biggest weebs stay at home, while the biggest furries go out in public with their fursuits.


Anime fans (weebs) are much more common than furries.
Fursuits? In public? To conventions, sure, but not everywhere they go. Plenty of weebs cosplay as their favorite anime characters, etc.


----------



## Supster131 (Sep 23, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> Some EoF game on a site nearly made of weebs is by no means a way to decide who's better, for one. If there's so much many more weebs willing to participate, of course they'd win, not because they're better, but because they outnumber them.


Maybe read up on how Temp Hunger Games actually work? XD
Same amount of weebs and furries signed up, so there were no advantages there.

Anyways, that was mainly for fun.
In the end, does it really matter what you fa.. what you're into?


----------



## CeeDee (Sep 23, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> Maybe read up on how Temp Hunger Games actually work? XD
> Same amount of weebs and furries signed up, so there were no advantages there.


Looking into it. It seems a lot of it is luck based (randomly generated stuff) so it may not be much of a fair competition nonetleless. 
And a lot of the users put in don't feel like they're actually furries nonetheless, but filler, like PokeAcer and TheKingy34, who I've never really seen do much of anything furry. 



Supster131 said:


> In the end, does it really matter what you fa.. what you're into?



On a more serious note - did you know not all of the weebs and, surprisingly, even furries, are into the porn? If not, you should.


----------



## Supster131 (Sep 23, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> On a more serious note - did you know not all of the weebs and, surprisingly, even furries, are into the porn? If not, you should.


I do  It's just a little inside joke.


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 23, 2016)

I'm a dotty you can see from my avatar


----------



## dpad_5678 (Sep 23, 2016)

FNAF is a great game tbh. Great story line, and pretty nice gameplay mechanics. 

The FNAF porn is fucking annoying though.


----------



## leon315 (Sep 23, 2016)

what exactly is it?


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 23, 2016)

leon315 said:


> what exactly is it?


 which one the FNaf or porn?


----------



## duffmmann (Sep 23, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> I usually wouldn't complain about this stuff, but it's _FNAF_. And given the constant hate on furries being okay, I'm _sure_ no one will care that I'm saying this.
> 
> Ugh. I utterly _despise _this series.



I'm completely with ya.  However, I will say that I like the premise of a Chucky Cheese-like establishment being haunted.  There is promise in that premise, however the execution and "gameplay" of these titles is just atrocious, and its disgusting that they keep making money by releasing the exact same game with minimal changes.


----------



## leon315 (Sep 23, 2016)

Deonot1 said:


> which one the FNaf or porn?


wtf?! is this a porn o.O


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 23, 2016)

leon315 said:


> wtf?! is this a porn o.O


 NO NOT ON HERE, what were you asking about fnaf?


----------



## leon315 (Sep 23, 2016)

what is FNAF: sisters?


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 23, 2016)

leon315 said:


> what is FNAF: sisters?


 Sister Location. its the next game the series. or its a Completely new game for a new series of fnaf.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 23, 2016)

I wonder what will the next Game Theory be about. Not that I want to know, though.


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 23, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Not that I want to know, though


 probably finding out the storyline/lore, cause its sapposed to different.


----------



## Sliter (Sep 23, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> Very _very_ much. And yet no one ever complains about weebs. (Mainly _because _most of the userbase IS weebs...)
> 
> It's the stuff like furries and bronies that really tick users here off. And I daresay furries and bronies are a LOT less annoying then weebs.


as a furry fan but not THAT into furry, I know the reason " outsiders" hate it 
and it's simple: unwanted yiff or perf stuff... isn't everyone that like to see a big breasted [pokemon/ famous game/anime furry character] when just wanting to scroll at a forum/timeline/idk. Others just don't like stuff too anthophomorfic, some people aren't confortable with human shape "mutation"
as example, a lot of people saw avatar without thinking the na'vi as great thing , but others was like " what a crazy thing urg"
But well, most of the hate come from unwanted porn or shitty fanbase, this is why I started hating inazuma eleven and korra, even being a nice series :/ also because of that, no interest on FNAF, undertale etc ...


----------



## CeeDee (Sep 24, 2016)

Sliter said:


> But well, most of the hate come from unwanted porn or shitty fanbase, this is why I started hating inazuma eleven and korra, even being a nice series :/ also because of that, no interest on FNAF, undertale etc ...


Don't hate the series because of the fans. Hate the fandom because of the fans.


----------



## Sliter (Sep 24, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> Don't hate the series because of the fans. Hate the fandom because of the fans.


It's hard because.... let em explain with inazuma
- I watch the thing
-I want to talk about the thing
-people taht are into the thing just want the fuckng shipping that dn't even make part of the canon (go watch an actuall yaoi instead ¬¬)
-I can't find someone to have a decent talk about it
-I give up by the frustration of only seeing stupid fandom stuff instead
And sometimes fandom stuff disturbs me at the pointif I see the serie I remember the stuff that disturb me, the easier way is giving up the serie, instead of figthing the fandom to make safe content SINCE IT'S A FREACKING SERIE FOR KIDS and theydon't care even to put mature content lock ¬¬

The problem is that fandom make mostly of the content who are out of the series usually see, and if call bad atention, we have these fandom hates, with this, hate or non interest for the actuall thing


----------

